# How to fix snapped headband?



## jjmai

I am seeking suggestions/experience on repairing broken headband on headphones.
  I got one that's snapped right in the middle of the headband.  I am thinking about gluing a strip of metal to it, or even with a plastic hair headband.
  Any suggestions on material (aluminium vs stainless steel vs plastic) and thickness?
   
  I also have a few headphones that are broken at the hinges above the cups.  Any suggestions on how to fix those are welcome.
   
  Thanks in advance.


----------



## UrbanAssault

i currently have the same problem, i was considering just using some epoxy on both sides and sanding it down a bit and repainting the band. my 0.02¢


----------



## nikongod

Fixing headbands is the biggest pain EVER (ever). 
   
  Screwing/bolting/epoxying a metal strip into the remnants of the one that is busted in the middle should hold it together for a bit. 
   
  Broken hinges are almost hopeless. Maybe you can replace them altogether with something else, but this is sooooo conditional on everything else that who knows. 
   
  Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but gluing plastic parts together seldom holds up. If all else fails, please try, but treat them SOOOOO gently. 
   
  Does the MFR offer replacement parts for the headphones you have? This is the best way when its possible.


----------



## wje

While I don't have a snapped headband, I do often use a piece of 1/8" x 3/4" aluminum strip that has been shaped to fit the inside of the headband.  I then sew a nice padded leather headband in place to cover the metal.   I just use some vinyl electrical tape to hole the aluminum in place.  But, for a broken band, I'd apply a bit of epoxy.
   
  Here's a link to my gallery page on the Sennheiser HD-555 that I'm working on: http://www.head-fi.org/g/a/750470/sennheiser-hd-555-headband-improvement-effort/
   
  I've actually sewn quite a few leather headbands, as viewed in my gallery.  I've applied them to my HE-5LE, my HE-400s, and a previous pair of Sennheiser HD-428s.  http://www.head-fi.org/g/u/4241/wje/


----------



## jjmai

found some other examples:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/636854/frankenheiser-or-maybe-hellheiser-way-of-fixing-broken-hd650-headband-cheap-and-dirty
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TO3h7gvgWog
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIgJwLhLn04


----------



## n3rdling

jb weld?


----------



## bootdsc

Easy enough to fix, get a strip of spring steel the kind used to band boxes together. Go to homedepot and ask they have piles of it from the freight packaging. Drill two holes in each side of the broken headband and then use two pieces of the steel on top and bottom of the headband with matching holes. Bolt it together(already at homedepot so get nuts/bolts). The reason for using the spring steel is its straight and its paper thin.


----------

